# what is blue water fishing ?



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

What makes it different than off shore fishing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The general term applies more to targeting large pelagic fish. If you just say "I'm going offshore tomorrow", it could mean a ton of things. Blue water fishing kinda narrows things down....a little anyway


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hours and hours of not a damn thing happening followed a few great minutes that make it almost worth it and force you to do it again. 
That's bluewater fishing.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*this.....*



JoeZ said:


> Hours and hours of not a damn thing happening followed a few great minutes that make it almost worth it and force you to do it again.
> That's bluewater fishing.


That's why I can't stand to do it... and can't stand to not do it.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Blue Water*



hjorgan said:


> That's why I can't stand to do it... and can't stand to not do it.


Another way of thinking about is....

Same reason men put up with women.

We put up with all the expense, aggravation, boredom, frustration, disappointment, and countless other descriptors just to get the chance at a minute of "sweet release". 

Release being the marlin of course. 

What were you thinking?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

King mackerel vs blue marlin......that sums it up for me


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

To me, offshore fishing encompasses from nearshore to bluewater. It can be trolling for king, bottom fishing or trolling for blue marlin. Bluewater fishing, to me, is just that, fishing in blue water. That to me encompases marlin, wahoo, dolphin, yft...etc.. Yeah, yeah, I know you see some caught in water that is green or blended, but nobody leaves the dock bluewater fishing is not looking for blue. That litterally means the color blue, not green.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Bluewater fishing, to me, is just that, fishing in blue water.


This is my thinking also.


----------



## DavidSebastian8100 (Oct 18, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> To me, offshore fishing encompasses from nearshore to bluewater. It can be trolling for king, bottom fishing or trolling for blue marlin. Bluewater fishing, to me, is just that, fishing in blue water. That to me encompases marlin, wahoo, dolphin, yft...etc.. Yeah, yeah, I know you see some caught in water that is green or blended, but nobody leaves the dock bluewater fishing is not looking for blue. That litterally means the color blue, not green.


Certain two facts on this post unequivocally the best we have all had.I'm totally agree with you.You'r 100% good here that but nobody results in the connect bluewater sportfishing is not looking for azure.That litterally means along with azure,not green.


----------



## kris.felix19 (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

